# Router bit size too big for router? (Porter Cable 690LR)



## HTFreak (Mar 24, 2014)

I have this router:

http://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-...kcompar-20&ascsubtag=565d06a148308f1e40c6ca28

and I have this router bit set:

http://www.amazon.com/MLCS-8377-15-..._UL160_SR156,160_&refRID=1WC92CE3E5PH6XDWKWVR

I've been trying all night to get this "round over" bit (1/2" in size) to work with the router but it doesn't seem to "fit" because the router bit "head" won't go into the router base "center" hole. The bit gets tightened in and screwed in fine but when I then put the Router "base" on, the router bit is hanging too low because the router bit won't fit into the router "base" hole (see photos).

Do I just have to go out and buy a smaller sized "round over bit" because this one is too big? I didn't know that routers had a max bit size. If this is the case then I wasted my money on the router bit kit because half of the bits in the kit are the same size (too big). 

*Am I doing something wrong or is my assumption correct in that the bit is just too big and I have to buy a smaller router bit? :vs_worry:*


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

That's called a 'fixed base' meaning it's not a plunge router, but the position of the motor asssembly in the base should still have some up-down adjustment.

Still it's possible that you have a bit too big for a particular baseplate, it happens often. You can look at making your own baseplate from wood, 1/4" lexan, or buy an alternate baseplate, generic or PC, or take yours off the router and enlarge the center hole.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

The baseplates in those PC routers are sized to accept a PC bushing set for doing things like inlay and template work.That is why the recess is there.



As stated above you will need to make or buy an aftermarket baseplate to use your cutters.I have found Lexan to be the best material for this but have made them from 1/4" Baltic birch ply or plexi.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

something like this is what you need.

http://patwarner.com/selecting_subbase.html


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Something not right that router comes with 1/4 and 1/2" collets there is no way it should not take a bit that small. A 3/8 roundover is not a big bit. On 690s you remove the motor, install the bit then when you re-install the motor you adjust the height of the bit by twisting the motor.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep---you need to modify the base plate or better yet buy another with a larger diameter opening.

I rarely use the rub collars so most of my PCs have had the holes enlarged.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

HTFreak said:


> I have this router:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-...kcompar-20&ascsubtag=565d06a148308f1e40c6ca28
> 
> ...



i have 2 pc 690's but with plunge base. and bits like that work fine, get a plunge base for that and it will work , or have the hole enlarged that it will work , should be a quick fix, pc 690's are good routers , have 6 routers and 4 tables not a record but it work's for me good luck


----------

